# USAA Rideshare Endorsement (Spoiler: It SUCKS!)



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

If you have USAA and their "rideshare endorsement" and think you're covered, think again.

Unlike with Geico "Hybrid" or State Farm rideshare, _none_ of your USAA coverage applies to period 2 (picking up a passenger) or period 3 (driving with a passenger).

That means if you get in an accident while Ubering you have NO TOWING. No, your USAA Roadside service will not tow you if you're in an accident while driving for Uber (I know I tried). It also means no MEDICAL coverage and no RENTAL CAR coverage. Uber doesn't provide towing, medical, or rental either. If your car takes a month to fix then you're just out of luck.

Geico ("Hybrid"), State Farm (ride share), and perhaps others would arrange a tow for you, get you a rental, and cover any medical expenses if you had that coverage. USAA doesn't... I really hope they fix that because they're otherwise a great company.

In my case, a Geico "Hybrid" Commercial policy cost just a few dollars more that USAA for a lot more coverage. I urge everyone to share their opinions... being in a wreck is awful, but being in a wreck while driving for Uber with USAA is even worse.

By the way... "Hybrid" in this case refers to the _type_ of insurance policy, a "hybrid" between personal and commercial. It has nothing to do with hybrid vehicles like Prius.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Did you sign up for USAA rideshare "gap coverage"? You need to add this, it is a few extra dollars a month on my policy.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Did you sign up for USAA rideshare "gap coverage"?


Yes , I had it at the time. Why?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.usaa.com/inet/wc/ins_auto_ride_sharing_landing_mkt?akredirect=true


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not following your point.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You claimed USAA does not cover period 2, but according to their website it does, as long as you have gap coverage.

Maybe you can't see the website because youre not a member?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Read it again 


OldBay said:


> You claimed USAA does not cover period 2, but according to their website it does, as long as you have gap coverage.
> 
> Maybe you can't see the website because youre not a member?


Ah now I see the confusion. On their web page their use of "1, 2, 3" don't mean "Periods 1-3". If you look closely, their "1" is when you're not working while "Period 1" refers to when yours driving with the app on waiting for a passenger.

It's definitely misleading but if you read their descriptions closely you'll see they don't line up with rideshare periods.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

IDK, I think you have it wrong.

https://communities.usaa.com/t5/Mon...-When-Becoming-a-Rideshare-Driver/ba-p/184515
_Disclosures: Countrywide average price for policyholders who have $100,000 per person/$300,000 per accident Bodily Injury coverage. Rideshare Gap Protection extends your personal auto policy coverage from the time you turn on the rideshare app until you are matched with a passenger. Rates vary by location and risk and are subject to change._


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Good find! It really is remarkable how misleading their site is. Their examples don't match up to "Ridshare Periods".

Off the clock. - this isn't a ride share period!
App on, waiting for assignment - this is called "period 1"
App on, accepted assignment - this is called "period 2"
They don't even list "period 3", which is when a passenger is in the car. Really misleading.

But hey, don't take my word for it... call them and ask!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Its not a commercial policy, but it guarantees you have coverage, either your own insurance or RS coverage. This wouldn't be the case without gap insurance where there would be a completely uninsured period.

Let me know if you think there is a time when I don't have any kind of coverage. It is a bare bones policy, but the advantage is that it only costs a few dollars extra each month and that USAA won't cancel you because you are ridesharing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

hoping I never have to use it, but for $18 /mo at least I know my policy won't be cancelled for driving rideshare.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Its not a commercial policy, but it guarantees you have coverage, either your own insurance or RS coverage. This wouldn't be the case without gap insurance where there would be a completely uninsured period.
> 
> Let me know if you think there is a time when I don't have any kind of coverage. It is a bare bones policy, but the advantage is that it only costs a few dollars extra each month and that USAA won't cancel you because you are ridesharing.


It's not that you won't have ANY coverage, it's about WHAT is covered. As I said in my example... none of your USAA coverages will apply during period 2 or 3 (which is why it's so cheap). That means when you have accepted a ride and are on the way to pick up a passenger or when you have a passenger in the car. While Uber coverage will apply, it has a $1000 deductible and does not provide towing, medical, or rental car coverage.

So... if you're on the way to pick up a passenger and you have an accident you will have to find your own tow truck and pay them out your own pocket. You'll also have to figure out where to tow it, all while you're standing on the side of the road shaken up after having been in a wreck. Then you'll have to get your own rental car for however many weeks (or months) it takes to fix your car. If you're injured, you're again on your own.

In my case, the difference between the USAA policy and Geico "Hybrid" Commercial policy was about $20/month. After having been stranded on the side of the road with a wrecked car once, it's totally worth it for me.

What I would LIKE to see from USAA is for them to extend coverages like towing, medical, and rental car coverage to periods 2 and 3, which is how State Farm does it. Even if it cost a little more, what they're offering now is just not enough coverage.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I didn't realize the sky was falling.

The USAA gap coverage does exactly what I intend. Its not a commercial policy. Your thread was basically trying to scare people away from something that you decided not to buy for yourself. You made it sound like there were serious problems with the USAA product.

Anyone that has USAA gap knows what it is and what it isn't.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The USAA gap coverage does exactly what I intend. Its not a commercial policy. Your thread was basically trying to scare people away from something that you decided not to buy for yourself. You made it sound like there were serious problems with the USAA product.


You're still misunderstanding. It doesn't need to be a "commercial policy". The State Farm ride share policy is not a "commercial policy", but it doesn't have the defects of the USAA ride share endorsement which ONLY extends coverage to when you're driving around waiting for a ride... that's it. If that's all you think you need, then you're all set! Good luck!



OldBay said:


> Anyone that has USAA gap knows what it is and what it isn't.


Sadly, that's not the case. Many people thing that all their coverages will apply.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

OldBay said:


> IDK, I think you have it wrong.
> 
> https://communities.usaa.com/t5/Mon...-When-Becoming-a-Rideshare-Driver/ba-p/184515
> _Disclosures: Countrywide average price for policyholders who have $100,000 per person/$300,000 per accident Bodily Injury coverage. Rideshare Gap Protection extends your personal auto policy coverage from the time you turn on the rideshare app until you are matched with a passenger. Rates vary by location and risk and are subject to change._


did you even read what you posted ?



> _from the time you turn on the rideshare app until you are matched with a passenger. _


_

that is only period 1, which is exactly what the OP was saying_


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> did you even read what you posted ?
> _that is only period 1, which is exactly what the OP was saying_


Thanks for jumping in. In his defense, it _is_ confusing, because the numbering they use is off. It's really misleading.

I love USAA, and I hope they expand coverages into period 2 and 3. They don't have to cover comp and collision because Uber does provide that, but coverages like towing, medical, car rental, etc. would really be great and can't really be that expensive. That's how State farm does it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Authority said:


> I love USAA, and I hope they expand coverages into period 2 and 3. They don't have to cover comp and collision because Uber does provide that, but coverages like towing, medical, car rental, etc. would really be great and can't really be that expensive. That's how State farm does it.


Please, just ****ing move over to State Farm. I've been with USAA for more than 30 years, and I've never had a problem with them. If it doesn't work for you, just move to someone that you like. How many damn anti USAA threads are you going to post?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Please, just @@@@ing move over to State Farm. I've been with USAA for more than 30 years, and I've never had a problem with them. If it doesn't work for you, just move to someone that you like. How many damn anti USAA threads are you going to post?


I did move to Geico, and am sharing my experience for other drivers who like me thought they were fully covered with USAA. I'm trying to _help_ others... what are you trying to do?


----------

